# Endangered Mantids?



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have this homework assignment where I have to research on a region and its ecosystem. I also have to find out which animal or insect is going to be endangered. I am currently doing Tropical Rain forests that are near the equator. USA, Africa and Asia. I heard of really rare manitds, but someone asked me a question about endangered mantids. This sparked the idea of doing a project on endangered mantids.

Does anybody know what species of mantis that is being endangered?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

~Thanks


----------



## Asa (Sep 24, 2007)

To tell the truth, there are no species of mantids that are endangered. The most that you could truly write about would be the implication of a rare species being 'hunted'. That is the only real way you could talk about the subject as a 'endangered report'.

A while back I was asking people about their favorite mantids as demonstration for something else. I then stemmed a semi-plausible 'paper' on the subject. Most of it was simply to designate the essence of rarity. There are mantids that are less common, but none that I know of that are endangered. However, someone may prove *me* wrong.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

Species are considered "endangered" according to the US government, right? Maybe you can start with that list and see if any are mantises.


----------

